# Evans gives Garnett glowing endorsement



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Evans gives Garnett glowing endorsement*
_OCREGISTER_


Here's the background info: Lakers forward Maurice Evans calls Kevin Garnett "one of my best friends in the league." Here's the news: "I know he definitely wants out of that situation, deservedly so," Evans said Thursday.

"He's given his heart and soul to that (Minnesota) organization," Evans added. "And whether it be here or Minnesota or wherever, I hope for and wish him the best in his future."

Garnett has made reference to opting out of his contract after next season, though that would come at extreme financial cost. Garnett has not publicly asked for a trade, but there has been speculation about the Timberwolves trading him rather than losing him for nothing.

After this season turned out worse than last — a first-round dismissal by Phoenix in five games instead of seven — the Lakers have been asked by Kobe Bryant to be more open to bold moves. Bryant is prodding management to "do something and do it now" to meet his request to "get to that elite level, like, now."

Asked about Bryant's comments, center Kwame Brown said: "I don't talk about making changes, because when you start talking about that, you're not a basketball player, you're a personnel guy. That's not me. I'm a basketball player."

Brown and his expiring contract with $9.1 million due next season almost certainly would be part of any Lakers trade package to bring back a high-salaried player.

He suggested the team might be better kept intact but also acknowledged team-unity issues this season.

"We've got to band together more," he said. "I think at times of adversity, we just split up."

Said Evans: "We had chemistry issues all year long, trying to find lineups that would work most efficiently. And even when we finally did get back healthy, we still didn't have enough fight and resolve."

Evans spent his rookie year with Garnett in Minnesota and said: "I would love to play with Kevin. He's obviously a great player and very unselfish and passes. He's so unselfish almost to a fault, so I would love to benefit from some of his overly unselfish passes. But who knows?"

*WALTON'S FUTURE*

Luke Walton, the Lakers' top free agent, said he "definitely" will bring any tempting offer from another club back to the Lakers to allow them to compete with it. Given Walton said he likes "everything" about being a Laker and the club faces no financial limitations in re-signing him, it's expected Walton will return.

But Walton said he will contact contending teams to "see what's available." If he stays, Walton could move back into the sixth-man role Coach Phil Jackson initially envisioned, with Vladimir Radmanovic starting at small forward.

Radmanovic lamented having his worst season after signing a $30 million deal and said: "I owe a lot to the organization and all Laker fans." Radmanovic said he hoped to become more proficient in the triangle offense and challenge Walton in October for the job.

Jackson appreciated that Radmanovic admitted he lied about how he injured his shoulder over the All-Star break and thought it might pave the way for improved coach-player relations. But Radmanovic said Jackson did not even give him a book in the coach's annual reach-out tradition.
*
INJURY UPDATES
*
Brown said he will see a specialist today about a ligament problem in his right shoulder and another specialist next week about his sore right ankle, but the Lakers are optimistic he won't need surgeries. Brown plans to rest his ankle for three weeks.

Lamar Odom will have further examinations on his left shoulder and right knee to see if he needs surgeries. Radmanovic will do the same on the torn ligament in his right hand.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Do it Mitch! Odom and Bynum for KG.

Better yet... Bynum and the stud we have called Smush.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I think next year will be better. Trade for Oneal or KG. Resign Walton. Start Radman. 
I think Radmanovic has something to prove and he didnt play in the Suns series because he was out of shape. Im sure with a healed hand and working out this summer Radmanovic will be the player we intended on when we signed him.

PG- Who ever we sign/ Farmar
SG- Kobe/ Evans
SF- Radman/ Walton
PF- KG or Oneal/ Turiaf
C- Mihm/ Bynum or Kwame who ever stays. Or if they both leave sign a cheap one.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wouldn't mind trading for gasol.

bynum/kwame/1st rounder... then we get to keep LO. 

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~996&teams=29~29~13 + 1st rounder (i would have added filler, but i bet memphis wants to keep its payroll as clear as possible).

a KG deal might be hard, since minnesota will probably ask for LO, kwame (to get contract to fit), and bynum... that's our whole frontcourt right there. he's getting paid more than kobe even.

and JO is set to make 18 million next year. i bet they would only dump him for LO, bynum, and filler.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i wouldn't mind trading for gasol.
> 
> bynum/kwame/1st rounder... then we get to keep LO.
> 
> ...


The Key to getting one of these 3 guys would be to keep one of those 3 guys (Odom, Kwame, and Bynum) but to be honest I wouldnt mind keeping Kwame because hes a proven defensive center and just get Gasol or JO.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

exactly. thing is, i think pau gasol's natural role is being the 2nd option... and that's what we need. lamar would be a great 3rd man, but he's proven that he's not supposed to be the #1 or #2.

my opinion on bynum has gone sour in the past 2 months, i just don't think he'll be that great.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I think next year will be better. Trade for Oneal or KG. Resign Walton. Start Radman.
> I think Radmanovic has something to prove and he didnt play in the Suns series because he was out of shape. Im sure with a healed hand and working out this summer Radmanovic will be the player we intended on when we signed him.
> 
> PG- Who ever we sign/ Farmar
> ...


Start Radmanovic? Are you high? Here you guys rant off about how bad Smush Parker is while at the same time defending a moron like Radmanovic. *At least Smush was there to miss shots.
*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> Start Radmanovic? Are you high? Here you guys rant off about how bad Smush Parker is while at the same time defending a moron like Radmanovic. *At least Smush was there to miss shots.
> *


Dude we signed this guy to a huge deal. He will end up starting next year and people like you will see that hes actually a pretty good player. He showed signs of it last year. Radman will start in 07-08. Trust me


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i still believe in radman. and i think people have been overly harsh of him for wanting to snowboard. he shouldn't have, but it doesn't make him an *** like smush.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i still believe in radman. and i think people have been overly harsh of him for wanting to snowboard. he shouldn't have, but it doesn't make him an *** like smush.


I agree. Yeah, he made a mistake at a horrible time, but he's actually a good player and can really help contribute to this team.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Dude we signed this guy to a huge deal. He will end up starting next year and people like you will see that hes actually a pretty good player. He showed signs of it last year. Radman will start in 07-08. Trust me


*Where? When he averaged six points a game and played absolutely no defense.* Trade him for Derek Fisher. They both have nearly identical contracts with Utah now on the lookout for someone to take on his contract as well as their infatuation with low IQ Eastern European players.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> *Where? When he averaged six points a game and played absolutely no defense.* Trade him for Derek Fisher. They both have nearly identical contracts with Utah now on the lookout for someone to take on his contract as well as their infatuation with low IQ Eastern European players.


That is inaccurate. The six points a game was because of his torn ligament in his shooting hand. As the season went on, he began to the shoot the ball better and was VERY Clutch at times just before he injured his shoulder. As for his defense, he was a better rotating defender than Walton and he could block shots. The only problem that I saw with Radman was that he was stupid during the allstar break...that's it.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

The One said:


> That is inaccurate. The six points a game was because of his torn ligament in his shooting hand. As the season went on, he began to the shoot the ball better and was VERY Clutch at times just before he injured his shoulder. As for his defense, he was a better rotating defender than Walton and he could block shots. The only problem that I saw with Radman was that he was stupid during the allstar break...that's it.


How is that innacurate? Why are you guys being so nice to him while at the same time crucifying the likes of Smush Parker? You don't think there's any hypocrisy there? As for the very clutch, I've watched every single game during the regular season and saw him make all but TWO shots, not in CLUTCH fashion but in closing fashion (as we already had a sizable lead). That's not enough to keep paying a crap player $5 million for not even playing. Why don't you talk to the likes of Lamar Odom and even Kwame Brown-- guys who actually took notice that they were playing for the Lakers and decided to play through their injuries and not use snowboarding as an excuse for a season that was already disappointing enough.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> *Where? When he averaged six points a game and played absolutely no defense.* Trade him for Derek Fisher. They both have nearly identical contracts with Utah now on the lookout for someone to take on his contract as well as their infatuation with low IQ Eastern European players.


Ok...look at his stats from before he joined the lakers. He had hand problems the whole time. His SHOOTING HAND mind you. Why in gods name would we want fisher back. He left us dude not the other way around.

Dude go check your facts before you post and you will see that he was productive everywhere else he was.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok...look at his stats from before he joined the lakers. He had hand problems the whole time. His SHOOTING HAND mind you. Why in gods name would we want fisher back. He left us dude not the other way around.
> 
> Dude go check your facts before you post and you will see that he was productive everywhere else he was.


*Dude what are you talking about?* Derek Fisher did not want to leave the Lakers. The Lakers did not want Fisher to leave them. He left b/c the team had to use their only exception (the mid-level) to find another center after Shaq left. *Fisher debated and held off for several weeks before finally accepting the facts and SIGNING WITH THE WARRIORS!* I'm not sure Golden State is the preferred destination over the Lakers, considering they had to grossly overpay him and give him a SIX YEAR DEAL to convince him to sign. *The most production Vladimir Radmanovic had done was AS A BENCH PLAYER averaging either 9 or 10 points a game!* He's not an All Star. *Radmanovic has been a disappointment his entire career--spanning from a Draft day bust to his recent woes with the Lakers.* Maybe you should check your own facts next time.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> How is that innacurate? Why are you guys being so nice to him while at the same time crucifying the likes of Smush Parker? You don't think there's any hypocrisy there? As for the very clutch, *I've watched every single game during the regular season and saw him make all but TWO shots, not in CLUTCH fashion but in closing fashion* (as we already had a sizable lead). That's not enough to keep paying a crap player $5 million for not even playing. Why don't you talk to the likes of Lamar Odom and even Kwame Brown-- guys who actually took notice that they were playing for the Lakers and decided to play through their injuries and not use snowboarding as an excuse for a season that was already disappointing enough.


must have missed this one then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk3vDBMGQjg


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> must have missed this one then.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk3vDBMGQjg


Yeah, genius, I remember watching that. What is your guys infatuation with this guy? What has he done? You show me one clip of us getting back into a game we should of easily won and I'm supposed to be taken aback? Give me a break. I also remember us ACTUALLY WINNING THAT GAME BECAUSE OF A DEFENSIVE STOP BY KOBE ON THE LAST PLAY, NOT BY A ONCE IN A SEASON SHOT BY A FREE AGENT DISAPPOINTMENT. Once in season shots against terrible teams may get a replay on ESPN but defense (something Radmanovic doesn't have) win championships.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> *Dude what are you talking about?* Derek Fisher did not want to leave the Lakers. The Lakers did not want Fisher to leave them. He left b/c the team had to use their only exception (the mid-level) to find another center after Shaq left. *Fisher debated and held off for several weeks before finally accepting the facts and SIGNING WITH THE WARRIORS!* I'm not sure Golden State is the preferred destination over the Lakers, considering they had to grossly overpay him and give him a SIX YEAR DEAL to convince him to sign. *The most production Vladimir Radmanovic had done was AS A BENCH PLAYER averaging either 9 or 10 points a game!* He's not an All Star. *Radmanovic has been a disappointment his entire career--spanning from a Draft day bust to his recent woes with the Lakers.* Maybe you should check your own facts next time.


Are you joking...He left because he didnt want to come of the bench. What Lakers team are you watching? They had Peyton that year and he was clearly going to start but fisher didnt want to accept the off the bench role bro. And no **** hes not an All Star no one said that but you. How is Radmanovic a bust? He is doing what he did on the Sonics and the Clippers and thats hit 3s. 

Just because Radman was hurt one year you think he sucks. Stop hating on Radman bro. Youre simply a hater.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Are you joking...He left because he didnt want to come of the bench. What Lakers team are you watching? They had Peyton that year and he was clearly going to start but fisher didnt want to accept the off the bench role bro. And no **** hes not an All Star no one said that but you. How is Radmanovic a bust? He is doing what he did on the Sonics and the Clippers and thats hit 3s.
> 
> Just because Radman was hurt one year you think he sucks. Stop hating on Radman bro. Youre simply a hater.


No, I'm not simply a "hater" because I have an intolerance for incompetent morons. Derek Fisher not starting was always a secondary issue (it was there for most of his career). At that point in the off-season it was already apparent that Gary Payton would likely not be coming back after his displeasure of the Shaq trade. Derek Fisher said he was still "emotionally attached" to the Lakers and hesitant to sign with another team. It wasn't until the Lakers told him that they didn't have any money left for him that he finally decided to go. Radmanovic is well known as a Draft Day Bust. There's no negative spin there. Ask anybody. The Sonics took him with the 10th pick hoping he would be a Euro-Superstar similar to Dirk Nowitzki. He was never good enough to consistently start with any of his teams and THUS was hailed as nothing more than a bench or role player at best and YES a draft day bust. Why do think he keeps changing teams?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> *1.* How is that innacurate?
> 
> *2.* Why are you guys being so nice to him while at the same time crucifying the likes of Smush Parker? You don't think there's any hypocrisy there?
> 
> ...


*1.* I've should have said that your post was both unfair and inaccurate. I commented earlier because you used 6 points per game and no defense whatsoever as proof of Vlade's worth to the team of lack their of. I just disagreed do to existing factors unmentioned in your post. Vlade had a hand injury. It is possible that Vlade would have still only averaged 6 points with a good hand; but we can only speculate on what know: He was injured. Also, since he could not grasp the triangle in the beginning, Phil Jackson did not give him playing time. He did play defense; not good, but better than quite a few people on the Lakers. 

*2.* No hypocrisy. I'm only concerned how Vlade can contribute to the team. The stupid thing that Vlade did had nothing to do with basketball (Snowboarding): Smush's situations were about basketball and affected the whole team. He had an additude with Phil Jackson and alienated himself from the team during games several times and he has just been released by the Lakers because of it. 

*3.* You did not disprove me. The point is he was clutch; whether the fact it was just a couple of games or some shots were not in dire situations is irrelevant. If you only consider a game winning score a clutch shot then you need to change your user name because Kobe certainly does not RULE in that area. 

*4.* This looks like you're forcing motive to a situation that never existed. Are you claiming that Vlade milked his injury? Vlade came back earlier than expect. As for his playing time, He could not help that Phil didn't play him that much during the end of the season nor at all during the playoffs.

Call it 'Being Nice' if you want to but I respect arguments where all sides and factors are considered in the discussion.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> No, I'm not simply a "hater" because I have an intolerance for incompetent morons. Derek Fisher not starting was always a secondary issue (it was there for most of his career). At that point in the off-season it was already apparent that Gary Payton would likely not be coming back after his displeasure of the Shaq trade. Derek Fisher said he was still "emotionally attached" to the Lakers and hesitant to sign with another team. It wasn't until the Lakers told him that they didn't have any money left for him that he finally decided to go. Radmanovic is well known as a Draft Day Bust. There's no negative spin there. Ask anybody. The Sonics took him with the 10th pick hoping he would be a Euro-Superstar similar to Dirk Nowitzki. He was never good enough to consistently start with any of his teams and THUS was hailed as nothing more than a bench or role player at best and YES a draft day bust. Why do think he keeps changing teams?


Ok first off cool it with the personal attacks.

Second. The year D-Fish left was the year Peyton came in. Go look it up. And hes only been on 3 teams...clippers for a half year..so basically 2 teams..


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok first off cool it with the personal attacks.
> 
> Second. The year D-Fish left was the year Peyton came in. Go look it up. And hes only been on 3 teams...clippers for a half year..so basically 2 teams..


First off, that's not a personal attack (I'm referring to Radmanovic). Secondly,*Gary Payton came to the team in the off-season of 2003. Fisher came off the bench in 03-04 (leading to his alleged frustration with not starting). He left in July of 2004 (the same off-season Shaq left). Payton was traded the next month.* And three teams in a very short career is not what anybody would call good.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

The One said:


> *1.* I've should have said that your post was both unfair and inaccurate. I commented earlier because you used 6 points per game and no defense whatsoever as proof of Vlade's worth to the team of lack their of. I just disagreed do to existing factors unmentioned in your post. Vlade had a hand injury. It is possible that Vlade would have still only averaged 6 points with a good hand; but we can only speculate on what know: He was injured. Also, since he could not grasp the triangle in the beginning, Phil Jackson did not give him playing time. He did play defense; not good, but better than quite a few people on the Lakers.
> 
> *2.* No hypocrisy. I'm only concerned how Vlade can contribute to the team. The stupid thing that Vlade did had nothing to do with basketball (Snowboarding): Smush's situations were about basketball and affected the whole team. He had an additude with Phil Jackson and alienated himself from the team during games several times and he has just been released by the Lakers because of it.
> 
> ...


Dude, Kobe is the best clutch player in the league (try and find someone who doesn't agree with that). Secondly, Radmanovic's injury affected the whole team at one of the most vital parts of the season (midway). I highly doubt his teammates would have resorted to calling him names and constantly voicing their frustration and embarrassment if it didn't bother them. Smush's antics only hurt himself b/c the team actually benefited and was more energized when Farmar started.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> Dude, Kobe is the best clutch player in the league (try and find someone who doesn't agree with that). Secondly, Radmanovic's injury affected the whole team at one of the most vital parts of the season (midway). I highly doubt his teammates would have resorted to calling him names and constantly voicing their frustration and embarrassment if it didn't bother them. Smush's antics only hurt himself b/c the team actually benefited and was more energized when Farmar started.


Well, Radman will start at SF next year and you should jus get use to it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> *1.* Dude, Kobe is the best clutch player in the league (try and find someone who doesn't agree with that).
> 
> *2.* Secondly, Radmanovic's injury affected the whole team at one of the most vital parts of the season (midway). I highly doubt his teammates would have resorted to calling him names and constantly voicing their frustration and embarrassment if it didn't bother them. Smush's antics *only hurt himself b/c the team actually benefited and was more energized when Farmar started*.


'

*1.* I had a feeling you would take it personal . If you'd remember, I only questioned Kobe clutchness in regards to game winning shots. Sure he's clutch but if you compare his game winning makes versus his attempts then he obviously does not RULE in that aspect. (ask ESPN or Carmelo Anthony).

*2.* Are you saying that the Lakers played worse after Vlade injured his shoulder? What does name calling and embarrassment have to do with the game or team play? In contrast, Smush's attitude affected his own game and thus, since he *was starting*, affected the teams play (defense in particular). When they finaly put Parker on the bench, yes Farmer did play well but you cannot view this as a outstanding positive because Farmer only started for like the last four games and Smush still was not preductive off the bench creating a huge guard liability for the Lakers.


Your turn.:biggrin:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

There's no way in hell we're gonna get KG. Lakers fans need to lay off that rumor cause its not happening for us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok first off cool it with the personal attacks.
> 
> Second. The year D-Fish left was the year Peyton came in. Go look it up. And hes only been on 3 teams...clippers for a half year..so basically 2 teams..


Forget about .4?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> There's no way in hell we're gonna get KG. Lakers fans need to lay off that rumor cause its not happening for us.


We are just speculating off of given information provided by the media. There's no wrong in dreaming of us getting KG, since I'd say the chance of him being moved is greater then ever and I'd say he is more likely to be moved then staying put where he is.

We also would have some nice pieces the Twolves would be interested in I'm sure. The big question is... would they trade KG to a Western Conference team?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you're forgetting that kevin mchale is the wolves' GM here..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> you're forgetting that kevin mchale is the wolves' GM here..


Nope.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The McHale/Celtics connection isn't what concerns me. He is back as GM and basically has one year to turnaround or it's his ***. McHale will not be trading Garnett unless he acquires multiple talented vets in return, something the Lakers cannot offer. No way McHale goes the rebuilding route with his last chance.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The McHale/Celtics connection isn't what concerns me. He is back as GM and basically has one year to turnaround or it's his ***. McHale will not be trading Garnett unless he acquires multiple talented vets in return, something the Lakers cannot offer. No way McHale goes the rebuilding route with his last chance.


Agreed. That is my main concern as well. I don't think it's realistic, but you never know... especially if KG comes out and demands a trade.

Hopefully we can somehow get O'neal and keep Odom, which I think our team would be better with Odom and O'neal rather then just KG.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> you're forgetting that kevin mchale is the wolves' GM here..


I have understood that much.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

The One said:


> '
> 
> *1.* I had a feeling you would take it personal . If you'd remember, I only questioned Kobe clutchness in regards to game winning shots. Sure he's clutch but if you compare his game winning makes versus his attempts then he obviously does not RULE in that aspect. (ask ESPN or Carmelo Anthony).
> 
> ...


I'm sorry did you just tell me to ask ESPN what they think of Kobe Bryant? Why don't I just ask Raja Bell that question? I'm sure I'd get a similar response. Carmelo Anthony is a friend and pupil of Bryant but I don't see where his expertise on the situation is, considering he hasn't accomplished anything yet. AND YOU DON'T THINK *RIDICULE* OR *SHAME* HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH HOW THE TEAM PERFORMS ON THE COURT? Did you see our meltdown towards the end of the season? IT WAS PURELY PSYCHOLOGICAL.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

-----


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Agreed. That is my main concern as well. I don't think it's realistic, but you never know... especially if KG comes out and demands a trade.
> 
> Hopefully we can somehow get O'neal and keep Odom, which I think our team would be better with Odom and O'neal rather then just KG.


Or maybe Odom could stay consistant for a year....Nah.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> *1.* I'm sorry did you just tell me to ask ESPN what they think of Kobe Bryant? Why don't I just ask Raja Bell that question? I'm sure I'd get a similar response. Carmelo Anthony is a friend and pupil of Bryant but I don't see where his expertise on the situation is, considering he hasn't accomplished anything yet.
> 
> *2.* AND YOU DON'T THINK *RIDICULE* OR *SHAME* HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH HOW THE TEAM PERFORMS ON THE COURT? Did you see our meltdown towards the end of the season? IT WAS PURELY PSYCHOLOGICAL.


*1.* Last year ESPN did a statistic study on Bryant's game winners and found he has missed a *whole* lot more game winning shots then he has made. They also found out that in that aspect (last year) Carmelo Anthony has Ruled. I was assuming you would read between the lines when I said, "...ask ESPN"

*2.* The Words you used was 'Name Calling' and 'Embarrasement'. Those two in Vlade's case do not have that much impact because name calling is a completely juvenial response thus temporary in effect, and it was Vlade who was mostly embarrased - by the time he came back the situation was over and the *RIDCULE* and/or *SHAME* present on the team then was caused by injuries and player attitudes(Cook, Smush, ect.)

your turn:biggrin:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

The One said:


> *1.* Last year ESPN did a statistic study on Bryant's game winners and found he has missed a *whole* lot more game winning shots then he has made. They also found out that in that aspect (last year) Carmelo Anthony has Ruled. I was assuming you would read between the lines when I said, "...ask ESPN"
> 
> *2.* The Words you used was 'Name Calling' and 'Embarrasement'. Those two in Vlade's case do not have that much impact because name calling is a completely juvenial response thus temporary in effect, and it was Vlade who was mostly embarrased - by the time he came back the situation was over and the *RIDCULE* and/or *SHAME* present on the team then was caused by injuries and player attitudes(Cook, Smush, ect.)
> 
> your turn:biggrin:


You are aware that Kobe Bryant has been forced to and has taken FAR MORE game ending shots than Carmelo Anthony ever has. I believe Melo also has someone at his side named Allen Iverson who can handle many of those duties (HE ALSO HAS TEAMMATES WHO ACTUALLY HELP GET HIM FREE TOWARDS THE END OF THE GAME). *YOU ARE AWARE THAT PLAYERS MISS MORE SHOTS THAN THEY MAKE...RIGHT?* Hence forth, shooting say even 45% from the field is considered exceptional in the NBA. Now when it comes to being able to throw the ball up at the end of a game those odds and percentages go from about 50% to almost nill. *Considering just about every athlete and superstar answers Kobe Bryant when asked who they want taking a game winning/championship shot I'm not sure where that leaves Anthony.* He's a excellent young player who no doubt has improved from his training with Bryant in the off-season this past year but how you're able to compare him to Kobe is pretty insulting (especially in regards to closing games).

*Can we get back to the subject of the thread, please.


----------

